# Frag racks, where to find or DIY



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want a frag rack, possibly a small one for inside my fusion 10, but I will be making a frag tank shortly. I just got to get a new glass cutter to cut this tank down. 

I currently have a "frag rack" but it is very unstable, keeps wanting to fall off the wall. 

How do you folks go about frag racks, for display and stand alone tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

DIY is Egg crate glued to a magnet, or suspended from the edge of the tank, or propped up on PVC off the bottom.

There are lots of commercial options too - most are pretty slick magnetic mounted ABS plastic like this:


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

How does one deal with magnets and corrosion?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

A couple of options from our forum members would be Jon at J T Acrylics and PaulF757. 
Jon has a new option available with magnets and I'm not sure if Paul is still making them or not but definitely worth a check !


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes Jon at J T Acrylics can help u out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eQuatics (Jan 7, 2016)

Check out a great company called Zen Reef. They make some of the best acrylic based custom and standard frag racks. Fair pricing. Several options to chose from. But most impressionable is the quality and care that goes into personalizing every shipment sent out to their customers. Not a lot of businesses still put that human touch to their approach. Something to be said about a company that takes this approach..

Check them out! http://www.zen-reef.com


----------

